# failed first cycle and waiting for af



## loobylu1980 (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi there, I have just had a failed 1st fresh cycle the very end of Sept. I am still waiting for next period to arrive, was just wondering how long it takes for your cycle to return to normal? Mine are about 30 days usually. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi lovely, sorry you find yourself here  

I had my first failed icsi on Sept 19th this year too. I had a three day bleed before my otd and then my first proper period 35 days later, five days later than what my 'normal' period would have been. (mine are also 30dayers!)

I think it can really vary from woman to woman. I was relieved when my period arrived (bizarrely!) I just wanted to be assure my body was getting back to it's normal cycle.

I hope you are ok, it's the hardest journey I have done, and that was only the last two weeks of treatment!

What are you next steps? I'm hoping to start again in a couple of months.

S xxx


----------



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

We were born the same year too   x


----------



## loobylu1980 (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks so much for your reply! It feels so strange for me to actually want period to arrive for once! I have review appointment next week and 4 frozen, so am thinking we will do a FET January. We might be cycle buddies! 

L xxxxx


----------



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

I know what you mean. Good luck with your review, it must be nice to know you have some frozen  

I hope we can be cycle buddies! Now going to call the clinic to chase them up lol xx


----------

